# Hi am shifting to singburi



## karthik1679 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Am Karthik heer am shifting from India to Singburi- Thailand for work purpose would be seeking your thoughtas and advice about the accomdation and life at sinburi basically i would prefer a serviced apartment kind ... please advice me would be grateful for valuable points.


Karthik


----------

